# 1982 Mako 20



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever owned one of these? Just picked one up and was curious if there are any problems I should look for.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

I had a 1976 M-20. awesome boat.
any soft spots on the deck?
water in the fuel?
know if the fuel tank has been replaced?
drill into the transom to see if it is soaked/rotted
gel coat blisters on the bottom?
need parts?

Lot's of great information and expertise here:

http://www.classicmako.com/default.htm


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

The boat has a few soft spots, and typical cracks/dings for a 30 year old boat. Took out for the maiden voyage last night and ran well in 4 foot swells.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Gel coat cracks may be just unsightly rather than structural. 
Post some pictures!
I always felt safe, had confidence in the one I had when the weather was rough. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

I owned one several years ago & it was one of the best boats I had ever owned & I have had a few . The boat is a little wet but other than that I Loved it . On a nice day had it out to the Nipple & had a many trips to the edge . Good Luck


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

As Duke S stated www.classicmako.com is a wealth of information. I currently own a 1993 221B Mako.


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

Fuel tank would be my biggest concern. Ive owned 3 Makos. I love them


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have a 74 20' mako. i have been in love before but she's the one for me.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a 1970 17' Mako. It will be a great little boat by the time I'm broke.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I live in GB. I own a classic 1975 Mako 23. 

Call or email me and I'd be more than happy look your boat over and give you some advice. 

Tom


----------



## RCB (Jan 29, 2008)

The boat has what I was told as 2 live wells in the back deck. They drain overboard, but the bow storage/fishbox is connected to the port well and when it drains it goes to the front box. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

definately go over to classicmako.com. They have some original manuals on a lot of boats. They may have one on yours.


----------

